

MapBox redesign - tristen
https://www.mapbox.com

======
jmduke
Was about to write a comment along the lines of:

"Beautiful site, looks awesome, but at an initial glance it doesn't tell me
why I'd choose it over something like OpenStreetMap."

Is there any reason for the split in name/branding between the two?

~~~
scott_karana
They actually use OpenStreetMap's data, last I checked.

They aren't in the same market. They seem to provide a rich API overtop of
their custom tilesets. (Keep in mind that OpenStreetMap has numerous
tilesets!)

